# Urgent - Articles needed



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm looking to fill four pages - that's ~2,000 words with pictures.

Can anybody write either a feature or event article? - can be either - or
know of anyone that would oblige? If so then please ask them NOW and
impress the urgency. If we get it by the weekend then we should just be
able to squeeze it in.

Or can two people write two smaller two page articles - feature or event?

We've already covered ADI, Audi's in the Park, Blackpool and Goodwood.

Article guidelines in the sticky above.

Deadline fast aproaching - by the weekend and we could just squeeze it in.

Thanks


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Incoming!!!


----------

